# Please keep my cousin in your prayers.



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got this news from my dad today.  My cousin Chuck works at a place where they make wood laminate.  Friday he was inside of the machine fixing something and someone turned it on.  This big flat thing came down on him and flattened his chest to 7 inches thick.  It has moved everything, including his heart around; he has a broken sternum and broken ribs; it ripped an artery from his heart, and he lost most of his blood.  They filtered his blood and added more to it.  He is still alive but in a lot of pain.  They started him on dialysis today.  He is around 50 to 52 years old, 6'4" and has always been a strong man.  When his mom found out, she had some kind of heart episode, but she is out of the hospital and planning on going back to work tomorrow.  Chuck is still alive, which is a miracle (the fact that it missed his head is too), but he is in terrible pain and still in very serious condition.  There is no telling if and when I will receive updates (in a way it may be a case of no news is good news), but if I hear I will let you know.  Thanks

Barbara


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2006)

Your family has my thoughts and prayers Barbara.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Barbara L}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

He AND his mom will be in my prayers - what a horrific accident - and I will also pray for the person that turned the machine on - they can't be feeling too good right now either.

Oh Barbara - please keep us informed if you hear anything.


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 23, 2006)

I will send up my prayers and good thoughts for your cousin and his mom...Sandy


----------



## wasabi (Oct 23, 2006)

Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2006)

_Barb,_
_I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your cousin and his mom, and all your family._
_kadesma_


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

Barbara, thank God he is alive. Prayers for his family going up tonight big sis.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2006)

hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  And thank you kitchenelf for remembering the guy who turned on the machine. James and I were just discussing that ourselves. It has to be hard on him.  

Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh, that poor man. How painful. I am so sorry. I will pray for a fast and complete recovery. Bless him.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you JoAnn.  I haven't seen Chuck in years, but he is a nice guy.

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 23, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to you all,what a dreadful accident.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 24, 2006)

Best thoughts for you and your cousin.  What a horrific accident; I'm glad he survived it.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 24, 2006)

Barbara, 

We shall pray for Chuck's speedy recovery.  Also for the good health of you and your family.


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2006)

*Barbara,*
** 
*This sounds like something out of a nightmare.  It's absolutely hideous.  I will be praying for Chuck and hoping with all my heart that he can recover. *
** 
*Anne*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2006)

My heartfelt best wishes to you, the poor, unfortunate Chuck who is bravely fighting for his life, and to the entire family.   Let's hope and believe he will win this fight. (((Hugs)))


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely my prayers are going up!  Miracles happen and prayer is a powerful thing!  Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 24, 2006)

Lord, how terrible!!

I most certainly will pray for Chuck and your family.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2006)

They and you will certainly have my thoughts! What a horrible accident.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2006)

Barbara - I just wanted to check to see if you'd heard anything yet - still holding him high!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2006)

very sorry to hear of it, barbara. one more prayer coming chuck and your family's way.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 24, 2006)

One more here too Barbara.  I know your heart is pounding hard every time you think of him.


----------



## corazon (Oct 24, 2006)

We're with you and your family, Barbara.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 24, 2006)

My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family Barbara.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2006)

Best wishes for Chuck's speedy recovery.


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 24, 2006)

Lots of love and positive energy being sent to Chuck and his family and all who love him.May his recovery be quick and all this just a bad memory in the very near future.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

Barbara my prayers go out to you and your husband.  What a terrible accident - keep us posted how Chuck is doing.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

Barbara I will pray for your cousin Chuck.  What a terrible accident.  I think I replied before thinking that Chuck was your husband.  It I did I am really sorry.

I have a lot of things on my mind today and I hope Chuck has a speedy recovery.

My prayers go out to you and your family and please keep in touch as to how he is doing.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2006)

Barbara, a horrible thing to happen. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

oh Barbara, all of you are in my prayers!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2006)

I appreciate all of your concern.  Thank you again everyone.  Kitchenelf--I haven't heard anything and probably won't for awhile (unless it is bad).  I will call my dad in a few days (unless my aunt, Chuck's mom, calls--I don't have her number).

Barbara


----------



## amber (Oct 24, 2006)

What a horrible accident Barb.  He is so lucky as you said, that it did not hit his head. I hope all of the best for him.


----------



## MJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow Barbara. I will keep Chuck in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Anne (Oct 25, 2006)

*I haven't been able to get Chuck out of my head, Barbara.  They have to have given him some very strong pain medication for something this serious.   I hope he gets along alright.  Let us know when you hear something.*


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Barbara, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin's accident----all our prayers and well wishes that he will soon be out of pain and on his way to recovery.


----------



## Flic (Oct 25, 2006)

Thoughts & prayers are with you at this difficult time


----------



## licia (Oct 25, 2006)

Barbara, I'm so sorry about your cousin. I hadn't seen this before and will certainly keep him in my prayers also.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 25, 2006)

Barbara- I'm sorry to hear about your cousin's accident. Hugs and prayers to you and Chuck and his family and that poor man who turned the machine on.


----------



## amber (Oct 25, 2006)

Barb, I already replied in this thread, but I keep thinking about this accident, and how to prevent it from happening again.  I am being practical here, and not blaming the man who turned the machine on. First thing that should be done in the future is to unplug the equipment, and then put up a sign stating there is maintenance going on.  I am surprised that this company didnt have these measures in place. Sorry, just a little venting because this accident could have been so easily avoided.  I hope your cousin is well on his way to recovery.  Keep us posted.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 26, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Barb, I already replied in this thread, but I keep thinking about this accident, and how to prevent it from happening again. I am being practical here, and not blaming the man who turned the machine on. First thing that should be done in the future is to unplug the equipment, and then put up a sign stating there is maintenance going on. I am surprised that this company didnt have these measures in place. Sorry, just a little venting because this accident could have been so easily avoided. I hope your cousin is well on his way to recovery. Keep us posted.


 
I'm sure OSHA is all over it and is thinking the same thing. My heart aches for both of them....Barbara's cousin and family and the person who turned the machine on and his/her family.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 26, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> First thing that should be done in the future is to unplug the equipment, and then put up a sign stating there is maintenance going on. I am surprised that this company didnt have these measures in place.


 
This was precisely my husband's reaction when I told him about this freak accident.  He said that shutting off the fuse box when doing maintenance was one of the very first things they teach at Engineering school.

Barb, I am hoping for all the best for your cousin.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Barb, I already replied in this thread, but I keep thinking about this accident, and how to prevent it from happening again. I am being practical here, and not blaming the man who turned the machine on. First thing that should be done in the future is to unplug the equipment, and then put up a sign stating there is maintenance going on. I am surprised that this company didnt have these measures in place. Sorry, just a little venting because this accident could have been so easily avoided. I hope your cousin is well on his way to recovery. Keep us posted.


We were saying the same thing--At the very least there should have been a sign next to the lever or button, and there should be other safeguards as well.  I will probably talk to my dad on Sunday and will see if there is an update.

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 26, 2006)

Prayers continue to go up Barbara.  Please let us know how he's doing when you can.


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 26, 2006)

Barb, I have also beein thinking about your BIL and also about the turning off of that machine vs. unplugging. In 1966, our family had only just arrived in the USA and my dad (was an electrical engineer) was grabbed by a mold making machine at a Chrysler plant in Detroit. He knew that the machine would crush his leg if it was switched off and completed its motion...just before he lost consciousness, he called out for help from a guy he knew would remember this. His his foot was crushed, but it was not as bad as it could have been. Doctors said he'd never walk properly again, but several weeks later he walked out of the Henry Ford hospital. I hope your BIL will recover as well as my dad did - I know his injuries must be more severe, and I sincerely hope that better safety measures are put into place at his place of work. I'm still sending prayers....Sandyj


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Barb......how's your BIL doing now? Have you heard anything?  Prayers continue.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes, definitely prayers continue... Please update us when you can...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi everyone, and thanks.  I haven't heard any more news about Chuck (who is my cousin).  I will call my dad tomorrow to see if he has heard anything.  I have an easier time getting ahold of my dad on Sundays.  

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 28, 2006)

Dear LORD! Thats HORRIBLE! Prayers going out!!! What is his First name Barbara?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Paul.  His name is Chuck.

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2006)

Keep us posted Barbara. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2006)

I got an update from my dad tonight.  Although he is still not completely out of the woods (is that saying used other places?), Chuck has made amazing progress.  The doctors are calling him Miracle Boy (LOL he's around 50).  He is all black and blue, but he is already at home!  The only real pain he feels is some back pain.  Of course he is on pain killers.  Thank you everyone for your prayers!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Oct 30, 2006)

Wonderful news! Thanks for the update. Prayers for his complete recovery.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow Barb, I am really happy for him... what an amazing recovery!!  He must be a very strong man, not only physically but in spirit.  Let's hope he will heal completely before long!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2006)

glad to hear it barbara. he must be a pretty tough guy.

as soon as he's fully recovered, you can start in with the skinny or tall jokes, like asking him to get stuff on the top shelf, or when he turns sideways, you can pretend not to see him anymore.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats great news!  I'll continue to pray for him.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 30, 2006)

That is great news! The power of prayer.........


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 30, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 30, 2006)

What a nice way to start my day, to hear such good news.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

That's great Barbara L!!!  I really can't believe it - he is a tough guy.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad to hear the news!!!!! Will continue to pray for him and all that care for him - keep us posted


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> glad to hear it barbara. he must be a pretty tough guy.
> 
> as soon as he's fully recovered, you can start in with the skinny or tall jokes, like asking him to get stuff on the top shelf, or when he turns sideways, you can pretend not to see him anymore.


LOL  I will have to mention his Flat Stanley imitation!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow Barbara that is amazing !! Geat news to hear !


----------



## mudbug (Oct 30, 2006)

That's great to hear, Barbara. When you next do a unit on safety for your class, have him as the guest speaker - the real life Flat Stanley.


----------



## corazon (Oct 30, 2006)

Great news Barbara!  Keep us updated


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I was glad I had such good news to report too!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2006)

_Barb,_
_what wonderful news. Home and one the mend. What a very lucky and loved man. Continued prayers til all is back to normal._

_kadesma _


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Kadesma.

 Barbara


----------

